# Observation place of service - Do I use a 22 Outpatient



## VFarrell (Feb 12, 2010)

Do I use a 22 Outpatient for place of service in hospital if the patient was admitted as observation only?


----------



## shaspea (Feb 12, 2010)

I find a number of references out there that do say to use a POS 22 for observation. If you google "place of service" and observation you'll pull up a bunch of them.


----------



## VFarrell (Feb 13, 2010)

thank you. will do that.


----------



## cheermom68 (Feb 15, 2010)

*observation*

Yes you do.


----------

